# Local HD in San Diego?



## guyravad (Sep 10, 2002)

Does anyone know approximately when local HD's will be available in San Diego on Dish?


----------



## davidxlai (Jan 21, 2006)

They won't tell you. Heck, they won't even say when San Francisco, which is a much bigger market than San Diego, will have it. All they say is that they will let us know when it is available.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Both are on the slate for the 2nd quarter of 2006.
See http://ekb.dbstalk.com/hdlocal.htm


----------



## nospam (Sep 28, 2005)

davidxlai said:


> They won't tell you. Heck, they won't even say when San Francisco, which is a much bigger market than San Diego, will have it. All they say is that they will let us know when it is available.


I always was under impression, that San Diego is a second largest city in Califonia - much bigger, than SF.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

nospam said:


> I always was under impression, that San Diego is a second largest city in Califonia - much bigger, than SF.


Well i'm not sure about the actual population of the cities (although it was always my impression SF was bigger) but SF is definitely the larger TV market. The SF DMA is the 6th largest in the USA whereas San Diego is #26.


----------



## wkomorow (Apr 22, 2002)

San Diego is much larger in terms of population. But the San Francisco Market also includes Oakland and San Jose and therefore has more viewership.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

I think its far easier *not *to promise a date and then miss it. The whining would be far and wide if a date were missed. But if they announce it when its gone "*live*", its just much easier to deal with that scenario.


----------



## davidxlai (Jan 21, 2006)

We are whining right now!


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Keep whining - If you really want your locals in HD, put up an OTA antenna...


----------



## davidxlai (Jan 21, 2006)

OTA is not possible in my hilly area. Let's hope that SF HD locals will be avialable next month.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

davidxlai said:


> OTA is not possible in my hilly area. Let's hope that SF HD locals will be avialable next month.


Whats your best guess? When we do get the HD locals here in the bay area, will they be on 110 or 129? I'm hoping for 110, as there has been a lot of complaints about signal strength from 129 using a dish1000 especially.

Brian


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

The best quess? When it shows up in your guide....


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

davidxlai said:


> OTA is not possible in my hilly area. Let's hope that SF HD locals will be avialable next month.


I live in the Carlsbad area, and get great OTA reception. Not sure if that helps, but I wasn't sure, but figured why not give it a shot. Only KUSI gives me problems not sure why, but all the other channels including all 3 PBS channels come in.


----------



## guyravad (Sep 10, 2002)

GrumpyBear said:


> I live in the Carlsbad area, and get great OTA reception. Not sure if that helps, but I wasn't sure, but figured why not give it a shot. Only KUSI gives me problems not sure why, but all the other channels including all 3 PBS channels come in.


Thanks, that's good to know.


----------

